# Ultimate Assassin! Who Would Win?



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have uncovered a lot of fluff recently and I wondered that since so many of the fluff stories concerning Deathmaster Snitch (or however you spell his name) and the Dark Elf assassin Shadowblade.

My main question is:

1. Who would win in a fight between these 2?

2. Who is the better assassin? and explain why such as maybe one may be better because he killed a very high profile person or because he enacts kills that are more cooler.


----------



## BrotherArcadius (Jan 3, 2011)

Shadowblade, just for his sheer experience, finesse, and skill. The guys been killin people for Malekith for a loooooong time, and is so good, he's only a rumor to most dark elves.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

BrotherArcadius said:


> Shadowblade, just for his sheer experience, finesse, and skill. The guys been killin people for Malekith for a loooooong time, and is so good, he's only a rumor to most dark elves.


300 years? He's extremely young.

Deathmaster for me. Trained with the Nipponese Ninja, and three Warpstone Blades? Shit yeah.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Actually, Shadowblade is only 150 years old. So that scores him extra points for being so successful at such a young age. He killed the guy who taught him his stuff, for crying out loud!
I'm not sure who would win, really. Snikch has the stuff Vaz mentioned, but in game terms, Shadowblade can hide in an enemy unit. He'd be able to drop down on Snikch before he knew what was coming. Not taking into account the Skaven instinct for danger, of course. So it would probably be a tie.


----------



## Darkness007 (Sep 3, 2009)

Shadowblade obscurity is a weakness rather than a strength. No assassin can be everywhere, but an assassin like Deathmaster Snitch is so stepped in the lore of his unstoppableness that he serves the council of thirteen simply by existing. The knowledge that he always lurks in the shadows to do the bidding of clan Eshin prevents more skaven from turning traitor than he could ever possibly kill. As to which of them would win in a fight, I think the point is moot. Neither of them would dream of engaging in open combat and would only strike against such a dangerous foe when entirely sure that he had the element of surprise. Given that the very existence of the Shadowblade is unknown to most, finding his location is nigh impossible. Similarly, there are few surface-things that know of the existence of skavenblight, much less the location of a single, almost magical gifted skaven in the sprawling under empire. As neither of them can locate the other to gain the necessary advantage of surprise, neither would ever engage the other.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm going with the Skaven mainly because I hate Elves


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Skaven for sure. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I would personally say Shadowblade. Read some of the dark elf novels and you will understand some of the extreme skill that they take in assassinations, and shadowblade would only do it with more finesse.


----------

